# My espresso machine journey



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

My journey started in 1999 with a Briel espresso machine which cost about £35 and lasted about 6 months before it went wrong.

My next machine was a FrancisFrancis which served me well for the next 7 years.










When this machine expired I bought a Kitchenaid machine.










Just after 2 years it went wrong just out of warranty, after many phone calls they sent me a new machine, but while waiting

I discovered the shiny HX machines and bought a Izzo Vivi pid.










This machine has served me well for the last 3 years and I had no Intention of getting another machine, and if I did I always

thought it would be a Duetto, and then I came across the Londinium blog.

After speaking to Reiss and checking out the machine I am now a proud owner of an L I, and my journey has ended, maybe ?


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, where can you go from here? A Kees van der Western Speedster?

Now you have a commercial lever group, I don't think the coffee can get much better. The only reason to upgrade is if you want to start playing around with temperature and pressure profiles - but that could be a waste of time!

What's that grill you've put over the drip tray, by the way?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The last 2 machines have been sensible colours









Good lineup.

I look forward to seeing what others have had over the years.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

What's that grill you've put over the drip tray, by the way?

I'ts a cookamesh from a poundshop, just stops the scratches on the drip plate.

I have no intention of changing machines, just joking on maybe, I'm very happy, I really like the simplicity


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Glenn said:


> The last 2 machines have been sensible colours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do like a bright colour, that's all the machines I've owned.


----------



## Oaky (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi Iroko

I too own a Izzo PID, I have machine No. 5. It makes great cappuccino every day!.

Would you say that you get better results with the new Londinium?


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi Oaky

The Izzo's a fantastic machine, I can get great microfoam for cappuccino with it, but I haven't quite mastered it on the L I yet, steams very powerful I need

more practice.

I'm still learning the L I, after 3 years with the Izzo I had my routine well sorted.

The coffee taste's different with the L I, not sure if you can say better just different, they both make great coffee.

Maybe when I roast a fresh batch of coffee I should do a side by side comparison.

I need to get some scales to sort out my dosing as I'm just doing by eye at the moment.


----------

